# A Little Help On Decorating...



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey gang, I've just had my 55 gallon, FOWLR tank up and running now for 3 weeks and it's going great. I'd like to paint the background with acrylic paint (outside back of course) and was wondering what you all though the best way to go with this was. I have a 29 gallon freshwater tank w/white gravel and a jet black background. I think it looks great, what with some plastic plants and a few other decorations. The black background really sets off the white gravel. 

However, now we're talking a pretty good sized saltwater tank here and I'd like to really do it right. I was thinking of doing the background in a very pale light blue. Something that would be similar to looking at blue ocean water in the Florida gulf. I have white sand w/base rock and live rock in the tank now. I, at first, thought of doing it in more of a royal blue, but figured that was too dark (what with a yellow tailed blue damsel in the tank). Even considered doing it in a dark green, but later disregarded that thought. Should I go w/more of a teal color? Or keep my original thought of light powder puff blue? 

Any tips or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

For marine, blue or green will be natural. Black or brown for freshwater.


----------

